# Powerlifting gym SW London



## gg999 (May 19, 2011)

Hi all, looking for a powerlifting gym in SW London, don't want to travel as far as Genesis in N London.

Just want somewhere with decent olympic bars, space to deadlift and a proper squat rack. Any info much appreciated.


----------



## Physical Culture Gym (Jun 4, 2011)

gg999 said:


> Hi all, looking for a powerlifting gym in SW London, don't want to travel as far as Genesis in N London.
> 
> Just want somewhere with decent olympic bars, space to deadlift and a proper squat rack. Any info much appreciated.


Hi gg999,

You may get away with our place if you are any where near Putney Sw15 , Wandsworth SW18 or Fulham SW6 areas. We dont have a Squat rack at the moment but there is a tall/wide Power cage and a Hammer Strength Half rack. There is also two Olympic Bars and at least 3 Power Bars. You can get a reasonable overview of the gym here

Physical Culture Gym Putney

Regards

Chris


----------



## Physical Culture Gym (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry but I cant PM you GG999 because I am FNG here.


----------

